# Indian Chief Five Dollar Silver Certificate



## Beebs (May 21, 2007)

*Hey all, I found this in a very old farm house that the owner was getting ready to burn down. I have tried to found out it's value, however it has been a bit difficult. The ones I found ranged in price from $5,000 to $7,000 of course these were not circulated.*
*Although mine is circulated it is in very nice condition, no tears or pin holes of any kind. Considering it's over 100 years old. I was able to find out a little info & here is some. "Running Antelope* was one of four Hunkpapa Sioux chiefs who advised Sitting Bull. He advocated peace with white colonists." *He was also the only Indian placed on US currency. I did find one on e-bay for $299.99 but the bottom of it was torn & tattered quite a bit. Here is a pic of mine so you can see for yourself. Anyone with any info would be greatly appreciated.*

*Thanks, Beebs *


----------



## Beebs (May 21, 2007)

Another pic, hoping this is better....


----------



## Beebs (May 21, 2007)

Signed by Steelman & White.....


----------



## capsoda (May 21, 2007)

Wow, That is just to cool. I wouldn't venture to guess at a value but I can tell you it would have a perminent home if I found it.[]


----------



## carling (May 21, 2007)

I have never seen one of those before!  That is awesome.


----------



## tombstone (May 22, 2007)

According to 'Paper Money of the United States 13th edition (copyright 1992) the Spealman/White blue seal note ranges in value from $150 in Very Good condition to $1,100 in uncirculated.  Of course a 15 year old price guide will be of little help but that is the most recent edition that I have.

 To protect the bill from any further deterioration you should visit a coin shop and obtain a holder for the bill.


----------



## Beebs (May 22, 2007)

Thanks all for the input, I think I might be hanging onto this one for a while. As you can see it's in really good condition. I was offered $500.00 for it by a coin dealer, so I'm thinking it must be worth a little  more than that. I also have a Black Eagle Silver Certificate dated 1899 which was with the Indian Chief, although it's not in as good condition. I have some great finds from that old farm house & I am still going through boxes upon boxes. I found some awesome letters from a military man serving in World War 1 his stories are so heartbreaking. I also have stamps galore, so many, many stamps going all the way back to the mid 1800's. Some are used & some are not. Anyway thanks everyone for your help & letting me ramble on.

 Beebs....Happy Digging []


----------



## Jim (May 22, 2007)

That is an awesome find. The $5 Chief is very popular with currency collectors. Yours appears to be in Very Good to Fine condition by currency grading standards. I would estimate its value at $700-800. The dealer's offer wasn't too bad, but he was looking to make some $$ on it. ~Jim

 PS-Your Black Eagle $1 should still be worth at least $20-30 as long as it's not too rough. In the same condition as your Chief, it would likely bring $50-60. ~Jim


----------

